# Hello fellow creatures and non-creatures



## Starlight_Lucy (May 30, 2021)

Hi. I have been wandering on this forum for quite a while and I finally convinced myself to make an account, I am here mostly to learn and find answers since personality theories have sort of become me new obsession, and also to have fun of course ^^ 
Nice to be here )?
Emm, good afternoon (or morning/evening/night) 😅?


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Good morning and welcome


----------



## Starlight_Lucy (May 30, 2021)

Purrfessor said:


> Good morning and welcome


Thanks ^^


----------



## Allostasis (Feb 2, 2021)

Welcome


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Hiya! Welcome here! Hope you will like it 🙂🙋‍♀️


----------



## ThisNameWorks (Mar 11, 2017)

That’s a suspicious name. Consider me redlight_ren


----------



## Starlight_Lucy (May 30, 2021)

ThisNameWorks said:


> That’s a suspicious name. Consider me redlight_ren


Suspicious could be my surname, nice to meet you mister redlight_ren whose name works


----------



## ThisNameWorks (Mar 11, 2017)

I’ve got my eye on you

I am border patrol after all


----------



## Starlight_Lucy (May 30, 2021)

ThisNameWorks said:


> I’ve got my eye on you
> 
> I am border patrol after all


The police will never find me, I'll start a new life in Mexico before that


----------



## ThisNameWorks (Mar 11, 2017)

Well then. . I guess my job would be done.


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

Hey Lucy! Hope you enjoy the site and have a great time here.


----------



## Starlight_Lucy (May 30, 2021)

ThisNameWorks said:


> Well then. . I guess my job would be done.


If the job is done, doesn't that means that you will be unemployed?, I guess you could say that I ended your career.


----------



## Starlight_Lucy (May 30, 2021)

Hexigoon said:


> Hey Lucy! Hope you enjoy the site and have a great time here.


Thanks, this site seems nice so far ^^


----------



## ThisNameWorks (Mar 11, 2017)

Starlight_Lucy said:


> If the job is done, doesn't that means that you will be unemployed?, I guess you could say that I ended your career.


Very clever, but you’re not the only alien in the universe. Only a child would think that


----------



## Starlight_Lucy (May 30, 2021)

ThisNameWorks said:


> Very clever, but you’re not the only alien in the universe. Only a child would think that


I will take all the others aliens and spaghetti monsters with me, that is what sorority is, and then we will defeat all of you humans, we are already hiding in the government bases, just wait until you see it


----------



## ThisNameWorks (Mar 11, 2017)

Hmmmm. . they know about the spaghetti monsters. .


----------



## Starlight_Lucy (May 30, 2021)

ThisNameWorks said:


> Hmmmm. . they know about the spaghetti monsters. .


Not anymore, we deleted their memories, now they can't even remember where is the sternocleidomastoid located, so sad


----------



## ThisNameWorks (Mar 11, 2017)

Can anyone remember what a sternocleidomastoid is?


----------



## Starlight_Lucy (May 30, 2021)

ThisNameWorks said:


> Can anyone remember what a sternocleidomastoid is?


Don't hurt their feelings, they can hear you from every human neck, almost, sternocleidomastoids would be INFP 8w7, classic combination


----------



## ThisNameWorks (Mar 11, 2017)

😐 . . .

* *




You’re not entering without a passport. You either got it or you don’t.


----------



## Starlight_Lucy (May 30, 2021)

ThisNameWorks said:


> 😐 . . .
> 
> * *
> 
> ...



* *




I surely have a doppelgänger somewhere so I could steal their documents, easy matter


----------



## Eugenia Shepherd (Nov 10, 2017)

_*









Hello and welcome, @Starlight_Lucy! What a pretty username, lovely choice.*_ 
...
Very pleased to meet you!
I'm Eugenia, PerC Hostess, and @tanstaafl28 is the ever-faithful PerC Host... you may see him wandering around as well.
Let us know if you happen to have any specific questions or concerns regarding forum-usage!

Have you been able to determine an MBTI or enneagram type for yourself yet? 
How do you like to spend your spare time~any interesting hobbies?


----------



## Starlight_Lucy (May 30, 2021)

Eugenia Shepherd said:


> _*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello Eugenia, thanks for the compliment ^^
As for the questions, I haven't determined my type yet, it's complicated but I hope that someday I will
I like drawing, idioms, comics and typology primarily. Actually I am drawing right now
Shall I ask you the same?


----------



## passionate (Jan 7, 2017)

Hiiiii @Starlight_Lucy, welcome to PerC! 
It would be a pleasure to have you around, 
hope you have fun! 💗💕🌸


----------



## Eugenia Shepherd (Nov 10, 2017)

Starlight_Lucy said:


> Hello Eugenia, thanks for the compliment ^^
> As for the questions, I haven't determined my type yet, it's complicated but I hope that someday I will
> I like drawing, idioms, comics and typology primarily. Actually I am drawing right now
> Shall I ask you the same?


Of course!
I'm sure you will~good luck to you, on your journey of self-discovery.
(EDIT: We also maintain a subforum specifically made for those who request help with typing themselves, What's my personality type?, in case you were interested.)

Oh, that's wonderful, so do I (the drawing)... I haven't picked up my sketchbook in a few days,
but I love doodling and sketching cartoons, patterns, florals, symbols, or whatever else comes to mind.
It's a fun way to pass the time, isn't it?
What genre of comics do you like to read or draw?


----------



## Starlight_Lucy (May 30, 2021)

Eugenia Shepherd said:


> Of course!
> I'm sure you will~good luck to you, on your journey of self-discovery.
> (EDIT: We also maintain a subforum specifically made for those who request help with typing themselves, What's my personality type?, in case you were interested.)
> 
> ...


I have an eye on that subforum actually.
Doodling is very fun, it's nice how we can express ourselves through art I think. I hope inspiration comes to you so you can start drawing again if that is what you want.
I love fantasy and scholar genre with romance, recently in webtoon I read 'the croaking', it's pretty much the style of things that I like to read, although shōnen is also interesting. Do you have a favorite genre of media?


----------



## Eugenia Shepherd (Nov 10, 2017)

Starlight_Lucy said:


> I have an eye on that subforum actually.
> Doodling is very fun, it's nice how we can express ourselves through art I think. I hope inspiration comes to you so you can start drawing again if that is what you want.
> I love fantasy and scholar genre with romance, recently in webtoon I read 'the croaking', it's pretty much the style of things that I like to read, although shōnen is also interesting. Do you have a favorite genre of media?


I hope so also.
That's so cool!~I assume you're into anime, in addition to manga? I know people often prefer both, rather than one or the other.
I don't generally read a lot of comics, despite deriving artistic inspiration from them. I listen to audiobooks!
In particular, older manuscripts, such as _The Meditations_ or, currently, _Critique of Pure Reason_ (a philosophical text).


----------



## Starlight_Lucy (May 30, 2021)

Eugenia Shepherd said:


> I hope so also.
> That's so cool!~I assume you're into anime, in addition to manga? I know people often prefer both, rather than one or the other.
> I don't generally read a lot of comics, despite deriving artistic inspiration from them. I listen to audiobooks!
> In particular, older manuscripts, such as _The Meditations_ or, currently, _Critique of Pure Reason_ (a philosophical text).


Haha, yes, but right now I am more into manga than anime, although when I was younger it was the other way around.
Audiobooks seem like an interesting medium, I am going to look into the latter that you mentioned ^^


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

@Starlight_Lucy

WELCOME!

As you can see, we're a pretty friendly bunch around here and we're glad to have you join! My amazing co-hostess @Eugenia Shepherd has already done a great job of letting you know that we're here and what we do, so I'm just going to say welcome. What else can you tell us about yourself? What other hobbies or passions do you have?


----------



## Starlight_Lucy (May 30, 2021)

tanstaafl28 said:


> @Starlight_Lucy
> 
> WELCOME!
> 
> As you can see, we're a pretty friendly bunch around here and we're glad to have you join! My amazing co-hostess @Eugenia Shepherd has already done a great job of letting you know that we're here and what we do, so I'm just going to say welcome. What else can you tell us about yourself? What other hobbies or passions do you have?


My other hobby is streaming Loona's songs of course
Song of the year
PD: Thanks for the welcome, this forum seems like a very funny place ^^


----------



## 546407 (Apr 21, 2019)

Kind of late to welcome you but I wanted to do it anyway since to my surprise you're also from Venezuela.

¡Bienvenido/a! Espero que te diviertas


----------



## Starlight_Lucy (May 30, 2021)

Arturo said:


> Kind of late to welcome you but I wanted to do it anyway since to my surprise you're also from Venezuela.
> 
> ¡Bienvenido/a! Espero que te diviertas


Épale chamo, gracias por la bienvenida, es bueno encontrarse con otros venezolanos por estos lares. 
I am a girl by the way


----------



## 546407 (Apr 21, 2019)

Starlight_Lucy said:


> Épale chamo, gracias por la bienvenida, es bueno encontrarse con otros venezolanos por estos lares.
> I am a girl by the way


Claro, aunque eres la primera que veo. Hay unos cuantos latinos aquí y allá, pero no somos muchos 😅 Cualquier cosa, aquí estamos. Disfruta de la sabiduría que personas de otras culturas te pueden ofrecer, aquí hay de todo. 

✌

A Venezuelan INTJ


----------



## Starlight_Lucy (May 30, 2021)

Arturo said:


> Claro, aunque eres la primera que veo. Hay unos cuantos latinos aquí y allá, pero no somos muchos 😅 Cualquier cosa, aquí estamos. Disfruta de la sabiduría que personas de otras culturas te pueden ofrecer, aquí hay de todo.
> 
> ✌
> 
> A Venezuelan INTJ


Si, como este es un sitio principalmente en ingles es común que no haya tantos latinos aunque es genial interactuar con todo tipo personas, disfrutar de la sabiduría de todos como dices, creo que es por eso que me gustan tanto los foros ^^


----------



## X10E8 (Apr 28, 2021)

Welcome!💐🌼


----------



## sandras (Jul 8, 2018)

Hi.


----------



## Starlight_Lucy (May 30, 2021)

sandras said:


> Hi.


Hello ^ ‿ ^


----------



## ThisNameWorks (Mar 11, 2017)

Yikes, my earlier joke as being border patrol wasn’t the best first impression. Sorry. People intentionally say dumb things here fyi.


----------



## Starlight_Lucy (May 30, 2021)

ThisNameWorks said:


> Yikes, my earlier joke as being border patrol wasn’t the best first impression. Sorry. People intentionally say dumb things here fyi.


Don't worry comrade, I find kinda relatable the fact that you came back to apologize, I also think a lot about the things that I've done wondering if I did something wrong or unlikable, but you are cool though


----------

